# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Мотоциклы

## AKON

Это страсть почти всех мужчин и большинство женщин,затрагивает все сердца...
Вот я на Яве ака Чезет переделаный в один глушитель и бак перепаяный)))
[spoiler][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][/spoiler]

а вот мои Иж юп-4
[spoiler][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][/spoiler]

----------


## Serj_2k

заводицца хоть? или просто выкатываешь из гаража, штоп помыть .....

----------


## Irina

Лет до 18 обожала байки, правда потом мама решила, что 4 колеса надежнее и безопаснее и подарила машину. С тех пор на двух колёсах не ездила, но вспоминаю с удовольствием.

----------


## Akasey

всегда мечтал о чём-то типа такого

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Спорты не моё, чоппер - да

----------


## AKON

> заводицца хоть? или просто выкатываешь из гаража, штоп помыть .....


Канешня)) Всё на мази 

А вообще раньше очень нравились спорты с закрывающи двиг облицом, а сейчас спорт, но с открытой движкой, чтобы можно было видеть что у тебя под задницей

----------


## Serj_2k

> Спорты не моё, чоппер - да


во-во, с кожаными чемоданами и девкой, оплётшей руками и ногами .... ммм

ЗЫ и этот хриплый благородный звук ....

----------

